# G220 vs VW Polo MK6.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

Well the weather on this particular detail wasn't on my side but having already cancelled on my friend Richard twice before we agreed that whatever the weather we would get the detail done on the agreed day...........:thumb:

With that in mind and the looming dark clouds the gazebo would be our haven for the day and while it's a useful piece of kit, it's no that great when beaten heavy buy dense rain but it's better than nothing...........:detailer:

Richard is a long term friend who I have known for many years and works at a VW dealership, he is fully aware of what his valeters can achieve but was keen to take delivery of this little Polo and not let them touch it. Upon delivery Richard drove the car home with all the transport film on, etc and washed it safely at home...........:thumb:

Due to the cancellations it was now around 6 weeks down the line and the car had only been treated to some AG products to fend off the elements, so the plan was to lay down some protection to give Richard a good base to work on, so the car looked as follows on a wet Saturday morning:


















































































Now as you can see this is only a 1.2 Polo but it has a fair few optional extras specified and as Richard lives pretty close to work he didn't need to waste money on a big VW as he can just borrow one, hence the Polo and you would be surprised at how much room these things have...........:car:

*The Detail Process*

With the weather looking rough already we cracked on straight away, getting the wheels off with each wheel being washed with Megs Wheel Brightner, Detailer Brush, Wheel Schmitt and some Zaino Z7 in a wash bucket:



















Rinsing first:










Megs Wheel Brightner aggitated with a Detailer Brush and Wheel Schmitt where required:










Rinsed off:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then sealed with a couple of coats of CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:



















While each wheel was off the arches were attended too and looked as follows:










Rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Megs Large Brush:










Rinsed and then the wheel re-fitted:










The car was washed using Karcher Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:



















Snow Foam then applied:









































































While the foam dwelled, I attacked the petrol cap, door shuts and boot shut with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



















I then rinsed and re-foamed the car:



















The car was then washed using the 2BM - Wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Into the rinse bucket and then the process was repeated:



















The car was then rinsed:



















I then broke out the Megs Last Touch as lube and set about going around the car with some Zaino Z18 Clay:










Working around the car there were little in the way of contamination:




























I then rinsed the car again and then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then broke out the Brinkmann to have a look at the paint defects on the paintwork and was happy to see very little:























































Richard had been odopting the 2BM well and hadn't put much in the way of marks into the paintwork, the odd RDS could be seen but it was in pretty good condition so I decided to go over the panels using some Menz Final Finish on a Megs Finishing Pad:




























One of the key areas that showed signs of damage were the B and C pillars on the car, these were tackled with the same Megs Polishing Pad but using some 3M Ultrafine first to remove the defects - Before:










After:










Once I had been around the whole car the paintwork was looking as follows:










I then rinsed the car to remove the dust on the paintwork:










Megs Last Touch was applied:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I had spoken to Richard about protection and which waxes and sealants he preferred and as Collinite 476s was something he was keen to use in the future I applied two coats via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Zaino Z8 wipedown:










I then turned my attention to under the bonnet, so out with the Megs APC and a microfibre cloth:










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant:










Moving onto the interior I removed the Rubber Mats and cleaned them with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:



















The interior was dusted down with a Microfibre Dusting Mitt:










Also I used the Megs Slide Lock Brush:










Henry was used to vac all the interior:










I then cleaned all the windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaner cloths:










Next up I applied some Rain Repellent to the windscreen via an Applicator Pad:










Finally I finsihed up with some Z16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*

















































































































































The heavens at this point decided to open and Richard drove off in the rain...........:car:

Shame to see the car leaving in the heavy rain but I know that the paintwork and wheels will be beading nicely at least............:thumb:

Lovely colour Nimbus Grey in my opinion and very much like the new front end of the Polo, from what I hear this is selling pretty well in comparison to the Golf............:doublesho

Comments good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff chap:thumb:

Love the front end of the new Polo's, very aggressive & Nimbus Grey suits it really well.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, nice to see the shavers working again...........

Meg's glass cleaner is my fav glass cleaner at the moment, the paint finish look superb, nice work.

H


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Top work, as usual on you!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work Si no jules today? I do like the new polo the gti looks very tidy aswell.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

great work there chap !


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Top job as usual Simon:thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks great Simon


----------



## Mr_X (Jun 12, 2009)

Top work on a crap car!

I think in this picture that the motor isn't sitting very well.. Is it my idea?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't you mean Mk8 Polo  Really good job, car looks really smart and was the same colour as my mums old Polo


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great work which really shows the Polo off beautifully. 

It looks like a new car :wave:.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work there....

The wee polo has certainly 'grown' up over the years... looks nice...

:thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

very nice wet look, were do you source your black rubber gloves ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely! Very very clean car now :thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Usual high standard simon with great write up to match.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Great work ! How long did You wait after buffing of Colli and applying Z8 ?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

warrenlord51 said:


> very nice wet look


Was just thinking that - finish looks very deep. Well done!


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Great job again Simon


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thats an awesome job mate and some cracking depth which i think is hard to achieve in those type of colours. Really like the Polo and as someone else said looks aggresive. The GTi would be nice. Im so jealous of your gazebo!:lol:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

The new polo looks ace! defiantly in the best colour:thumb:
Top detail!:thumb:


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, really looks well.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> Good stuff chap:thumb:
> 
> Love the front end of the new Polo's, very aggressive & Nimbus Grey suits it really well.


Thanks Chris and there is a super smart Audi TT for sale on Edition38 that I know of........



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, nice to see the shavers working again...........
> 
> Meg's glass cleaner is my fav glass cleaner at the moment, the paint finish look superb, nice work.
> 
> H


Sure is Howard, just had a trim though and completely agree with you about the Megs Glass Cleaner, Jules and I are using it in the house now for most things, seems to work well on kitchen hobs.........:thumb:



-tom- said:


> Nice work Si no jules today? I do like the new polo the gti looks very tidy aswell.


Jules was working but she will be in the next detail............



Mr_X said:


> Top work on a crap car!
> 
> I think in this picture that the motor isn't sitting very well.. Is it my idea?


Did you mean to say what you stated?

The engine position is normal and this is similar in the Ibiza's...........:car:



Mouse said:


> Don't you mean Mk8 Polo  Really good job, car looks really smart and was the same colour as my mums old Polo


Now that you have said that I think it is the MK5 isn't it?



warrenlord51 said:


> very nice wet look, were do you source your black rubber gloves ?


Thanks mate, if you drop -kev- a PM then he will be able to help you out.........:thumb:



evotuning said:


> Great work ! How long did You wait after buffing of Colli and applying Z8 ?


Just under an hour while I did the interior, etc.............never had any problems applying Z8 over Collinite...........



GIZTO29 said:


> Thats an awesome job mate and some cracking depth which i think is hard to achieve in those type of colours. Really like the Polo and as someone else said looks aggresive. The GTi would be nice. Im so jealous of your gazebo!:lol:


Thanks very much mate, very kind and the gazebo has it's uses although for the money I think I would like to spend a little more to get another one............:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cracking work! Lovely glossy finish, love the new polo's


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks very much mate, very kind and the gazebo has it's uses although for the money I think I would like to spend a little more to get another one............:lol:


If you dont mind me asking what would be a ball park figure for it and what are the approx dimensions? 
Thanks Phil


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> If you dont mind me asking what would be a ball park figure for it and what are the approx dimensions?
> Thanks Phil


The gazebo I have is 6 x 3 and cost around £100 but I did get it in a 'sale' time from the supplier through Amazon....:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

More fantastic work mate! :thumb:

Really loving the look of the new Polo!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there mate and I quite like these new Polos :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice work fella, may I ask the steps and speeds used with the 220 and the menz - I'm working on a battered 53 plate polo and just about to go into final finish after correction.

Ta.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike_Rose said:


> Nice work fella, may I ask the steps and speeds used with the 220 and the menz - I'm working on a battered 53 plate polo and just about to go into final finish after correction.
> 
> Ta.


On this motor I was merely running over the paintwork at speed 3 with the Menz Final Finish, just to esnure a nice glossy finish, for correction work maybe working with Menz IP I would be using speed 5-6 depending on the defects and then varying the pressure accordingly............:thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Only just seen this, Very nice job Simon.
Another nice little Polo you got there Rich, this one No4?
Should have got a Fabia 12v


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Cracking job as always Simon. That colour looks lovely and wet. How do you find the Jetseal on the wheel inners?

The new Polo looks absolutely fantastic......from the outside, but the interior is rather too somber. The problem is the same with the Ibiza, and even worse on the Furby sadly. We looked at all three for t'other half. VW group could do with taking a look at the latest Ford and Vauxhall interiors.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

as always great work.

oh and think i spotted you last sunday in stratford

alex


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Cracking job as always Simon. That colour looks lovely and wet. How do you find the Jetseal on the wheel inners?
> 
> The new Polo looks absolutely fantastic......from the outside, but the interior is rather too somber. The problem is the same with the Ibiza, and even worse on the Furby sadly. We looked at all three for t'other half. VW group could do with taking a look at the latest Ford and Vauxhall interiors.
> 
> ...


CG Jetseal 109 for me is the best product I have for wheels, have tried Pooeboys Wheel Sealant, Rimwax, Wheel Guard, etc and I just don't rate them, works well for me and can obviously be used on paintwork as well.........:thumb:

I do know what you mean about VAG interiors but I just think that with Ford and Vauxhall it's all about the look, whereas in reality it's sometimes poorly screwed together or with cheaper materials..............



telewebby said:


> as always great work.
> 
> oh and think i spotted you last sunday in stratford
> 
> alex


Many thanks and I sure was mate, back on my old 'stomping gorund', was that in the morning or the afternoon?


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

was bout 4ish, you were pulling out onto the road just bofore the evesham road roundabout and i was opposite you waiting to come across the junction

alex


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

telewebby said:


> was bout 4ish, you were pulling out onto the road just bofore the evesham road roundabout and i was opposite you waiting to come across the junction
> 
> alex


Yeah know where you mean mate, we were just en-route to drop the keys back off for my mates unit.............:wave:

:car:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

lovely work mate and a good writeup. Just out of interest, how do you rate the halfords rain protection?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

twoscoops said:


> lovely work mate and a good writeup. Just out of interest, how do you rate the halfords rain protection?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


EthanCrawford has it on his windows and it's bloody impressive - better than the 3 coats of RainX I had on. I think I'll buy it.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

twoscoops said:


> lovely work mate and a good writeup. Just out of interest, how do you rate the halfords rain protection?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


Thanks for the comment's Tim, I think it's pretty good stuff and better than Rain-X but I have had a few people suggest this G-Techniq product.........might have to give it a try.........:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> The gazebo I have is 6 x 3 and cost around £100 but I did get it in a 'sale' time from the supplier through Amazon....:thumb:


Thats cheap! Ive noticed argos do one and you can buy seperate sides for it which would be just the donkeys.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thats cheap! Ive noticed argos do one and you can buy seperate sides for it which would be just the donkeys.......:thumb:


Mine came with the sides, a few of them with window's etc and also a bag for it all to be kept in..............can't say I have ever used the sides though............


----------

